
Elizabeth Holmes Is a Visionary, and We Need More Like Her - pbreit
https://www.realclearmarkets.com/articles/2019/10/14/elizabeth_holmes_is_a_visionary_and_we_need_more_like_her_103946.html
======
jaytaylor
Braindead arguments for the character of Elisabeth Holmes. Bottom line: She
lied a whole bunch and peddled medical devices which she knew were inaccurate
to be placed in stores. Real people really used them and got bad results. This
is a super messed up thing for her to have engaged in.

------
pbreit
Unpopular opinion: I agree.

